
Barebones C64 emulator written in C99, compiled to WebAssembly in under 64K - ingve
https://floooh.github.io/oryol-sticky-tests/c64.html
======
harel
Is the code for this open? Curious to have a peek and a poke...

~~~
Arbalest
fwiw, the github author has starred this repo
[https://github.com/kondrak/rust64](https://github.com/kondrak/rust64)

There also exists this header file:
[https://github.com/floooh/yakc/blob/master/src/yakc/systems/...](https://github.com/floooh/yakc/blob/master/src/yakc/systems/c64.h)

~~~
shakna
It also seems to be based around Oryol [0], where this project is part of the
test suite [1].

[0] [https://github.com/floooh/oryol](https://github.com/floooh/oryol)

[1] [https://github.com/floooh/oryol-sticky-
tests](https://github.com/floooh/oryol-sticky-tests)

